# French Trimmed Loin of Lamb with sausages



## Bolas De Fraile (May 2, 2011)

I am still on a restricted calorie intake so I trimmed the fat of the loin, I covered the bones with foil to stop them burning, I coated them in  a light rub of salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder and grilled them to medium served with mint sauce. The sausages were bought pork and apple, the salad was mixed lettuce,toms,cucs,Greek basil, red onion dressed in calorie reduced honey and mustard dressing. 
The weather is good again today so we are having a BBQ dinner party tonight.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2011)

You're making me hungry.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 2, 2011)

Tax mate, tonight my wife is preparing the food for the grill, its workers day so we are having  Feta stuffed Pljeskavica (serbian burgers) Cevapcici (beef,pork,veal patties) served with Lepinja rolls, if I am lucky I will grill some belly pork. The smoked trout will be our starter
PS I will be making Gravlax this week.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax mate, tonight my wife is preparing the food for the grill, its workers day so we are having  Feta stuffed Pljeskavica (serbian burgers) Cevapcici (beef,pork,veal patties) served with Lepinja rolls, if I am lucky I will grill some belly pork. The smoked trout will be our starter
> PS I will be making Gravlax this week.



Gravlax is a funny, hibred way to spell it, to me.

Gravad lax (Swedish), graved or gravad laks (Danish), gravlaks (Norwegian), graflax (Icelandic).

But, however you spell it, it's yummy.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2011)

bolax, , that looks mighty tasty. i love grilled lamb rib chops! nice job on all of it.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 2, 2011)

Thank you BulkyTum


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2011)

You two are cracking me up. Bolax is pretty good, even if it isn't the standard spelling. 

maybe it was a typo?


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2011)

lol tasylady.

bulkytum was better. sadly accurate. 

although, i'm not sure if i want to know what bolax is.

sounds like a drain cleaner. lol.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 2, 2011)

Detox mate, I don't think it was a Taco, Bulky and I seem to have a similar warped sense of Hampers


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2011)

most certainly.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2011)

Very nice, Bolas. A real feast.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 3, 2011)

The first pic is of the Feta stuffed Pljeskavica, The mix is equal amounts of, ground beef,pork and veal I then half fill the burger press add the feta, fill with the meat and press.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> bolax, , that looks mighty tasty. i love grilled lamb rib chops! nice job on all of it.


 


Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thank you BulkyTum


 


taxlady said:


> You two are cracking me up. Bolax is pretty good, even if it isn't the standard spelling.
> 
> maybe it was a typo?


 


buckytom said:


> lol tasylady.
> 
> bulkytum was better. sadly accurate.
> 
> ...


 


Bolas De Fraile said:


> Detox mate, I don't think it was a Taco, Bulky and I seem to have a similar warped sense of Hampers


 


buckytom said:


> most certainly.


 
You guys owe me new cushions on my Sofa...


----------



## medtran49 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely lamb chops, haven't had those for a long time.... hint, hint hunny.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 3, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> Lovely lamb chops, haven't had those for a long time.... hint, hint hunny.


I was just thinking the same thing. I think today will be the day. Nice job Bolas! Thanks to you, I have to take a drive into town to get a rack of lamb, and some decent red wine.....


----------

